
THE DYSFUNCTIONAL ENGINEER LEADERSHIP - snickmy
http://www.nicolabortignon.com/the-dysfunctional-engineer-leadership/
======
pranav81
The eng leadership at the company I work for nailed the Narcissistic and
Political points. Yakes!

